# Pondering



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm just thinking out loud. 

I have often thought about the last moments of the passengers on the planes that crashed on September 11, 2001. I have even read transcripts of some of the cell phone calls they made to speak with their loved ones after the planes were hijacked. It's heart-breaking.

More recently, I have seen video tapes showing the tsunami wave as it struck hotel resorts. People standing there as the wave approached or scrambling to get away. Then, oblivion. 

Likewise, the landslide in California. One minute families were going about their business. The next, for some, it was all over. 

It's very sobering to think about how none of us knows the day or hour of our death. It's a powerful reminder of how important it is each day to commune with the Lord and redeem the time. 

"So teach us to number our days, that we may apply our hearts unto wisdom." (Psalm 90.12)


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 12, 2005)

My daily prayer is for wholehearted abandoment unto the Lord & a life of extravagent worship before Him. I don't want to miss one opportunity to gaze upon His beauty and behold Him in His glory. Every moment is an invitation to enter into the love life of the Divine, "Come up here..."

He is simply breathtaking!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 12, 2005)

As the song says..."I can only imagine"


----------

